# Admin help needed



## lazygun (Jul 29, 2005)

Have a ton of SF/F books in PDF format,so would like to know if posting a download link(RapidShare) here would cause legal problems for the site/board?....


----------



## lazygun (Jul 29, 2005)

lazygun said:
			
		

> Have a ton of SF/F books in PDF format,so would like to know if posting a download link(RapidShare) here would cause legal problems for the site/board?....


 
..And Happy Birthday I Brian!.

..And sorry 'bout the duplication!.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jul 29, 2005)

You can only post that link if those books are legally in the public domain and you have the rights to share them.  Otherwise, no.  We cannot condone illegal filesharing of copyrighted works.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 29, 2005)

Indeed, so long as they are copies you have legal rights to distribute then there's not a problem - feel free to PM more details if required.

However, even linking to sites that distribute copyrighted works in violation of copyright law can be deemed illegal in some countries, so best avoided.


----------



## lazygun (Jul 30, 2005)

Thx...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 30, 2005)

Hope that helps, and thanks for the b'day wishes.


----------

